# Build in question: 0-3.0.22



## AMDfan (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello
I don't know what's happenen ?   or what i did wrong    but my Atitool have a bug, lastnight it still working fine, but today .........     
(the problem of atitool displaying 0º/20º temperature readings whilst under load.) 
 Please Somme one can help me to fix it ???? Thank you verry much for your time

ps: I have moded my X800Pro@XT (16 pipelinnes activated) 526/543, and I like to know what's the maximum temperature for it ???? Thanks alot


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2004)

try the latest 0.0.23 beta build from the forum


----------



## AMDfan (Sep 15, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> try the latest 0.0.23 beta build from the forum


What's up W1zzard !!
Thanks ! I did download the 0.0.23 beta but it doesn't help, so I did supimed 
Atitool from my system, and reseted version 0.0.22 and now it working fine !!  
Thanks anyway  
Can someone tell me what's the maximum temperature for my X800Pro ?? HardModed to
an X800XT 526/543


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2004)

i've just been running my x800 pro at 97°c for one hour while testing the zalman zm-80d heatpipe cooler all passive .. wouldnt recommend going that high tho


----------



## lajos (Sep 15, 2004)

AMDfan said:
			
		

> What's up W1zzard !!
> Can someone tell me what's the maximum temperature for my X800Pro ?? HardModed to
> an X800XT 526/543



I've never had problems running at 80 C according to the ATI display properties panel.


----------

